# Trying to hit a moving mark



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

So what happens when a boat half-way down the pack hits the mark, snags it and drags it a couple of hundred yards in the opposite direction while the boat drifts, before finally managing to get it free? It completely split the race in half as the people further back who were on nice lines to the mark suddenly found themselves fighting a strong current and a moving mark.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Over here at least, the race would be called off, abandoned... and scheduled for a re-run at some other time in (hopefully) more favourable conditions. 

What happened to you?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Carried on racing, eventually got round the new mark location, finished ahead of the rest of the trailing pack but miles behind the ones that had made the original mark position. No idea what the RC decided to do, they wouldn't let my puppy on the lawn afterwards so I went home 
Was quite annoying as we were doing OK until that point, probably top 3 on corrected time, but there you go. Not serious racing, beer can stuff, but still just wondered what the "official" rules were.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

PaulinVictoria said:


> they wouldn't let my puppy on the lawn afterwards...


To hell with the race. I wanna know exactly what that puppy did his last time at the YC to get banned from the lawn. That sounds epic!


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

The rules allow a boat harmed in this way to file for redress on the basis of the altered course.

There are a number of ways a RC could adjust the results to try and fix this. In a serious regatta (worlds, nationals, ect). They would likely toss the race, but for beer can stuff who knows.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

They should just call us the winners and leave it at that. We deserve it for being the best named boat on the course.
As for the puppy, it was his first time there, just a stuffy club rule, no dogs allowed. Miserable sods.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Yeah boats can file for redress but not likely for beercan racing. It is just one of those things you deal with in casual racing.

Just remember to give the gears to the guy who dragged the mark, as well as the mark boat that set it with too much scope so it could get hooked!


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

PaulinVictoria said:


> We deserve it for being the best named boat on the course.
> 
> As for the puppy, it was his first time there, just a stuffy club rule, no dogs allowed. Miserable sods.


Do tell...what was the name?

As for the dog; unfortunately there are so many irresponsible dog owners out there that they assume the worst. Nobody wants dog crap on their deck shoes, nor do they want it tracked into the club house!


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

tell the RC to attach a length of heavy chain to the bottom of the mark and then the anchor line so it will not be easy to snag


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

PaulinVictoria said:


> They should just call us the winners and leave it at that. We deserve it for being the best named boat on the course.
> As for the puppy, it was his first time there, just a stuffy club rule, no dogs allowed. Miserable sods.


Bummer, I was sure he got drunk and plopped a steamer on the Commodore's Oyster.

Sods is right!


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not a member at the YC, just one of those scummy commoners that come out on a Wednesday, so frankly I'd laugh my rear off if the pup had done that.
As for the boat, we race on a knackered old J24 called Road Kill. Good fun.


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Well Paul....you're racing with the wrong YC.:laugher


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah probably, but I like the guys I race with so it's all good.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I like the name of the boat if nothing else!

Nor really much you cn do other than get around said mark.......

I had a start finish mark get loose, one fellow picked it up on the way in, and TOOK IT IN! after I asked him to reset. I knew where the line was supposed to be, so finished folks on that line........blinken pos danforth anchors.................will not even reset with a slight current change and a bouy!

Marty


----------

